# About Kipling's Jungle Book



## take a whiff on me (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure you all know about newer versions of older books being edited for content. I'm not sure what it's technically called- but when books like The Jungle Book have been edited for having being too violent for children, and too hard to understand. I would like to know if any of you knew how I can tell which versions are edited, and which are not.
Because I am looking to read The Jungle Book, but I want the original text.


Any information would be greatly appreciated. I've been stuck on this for weeks.


----------



## Mike C (Jul 2, 2006)

Abridged is the word you're looking for. You want the unabridged text to read it as he wrote it.


----------



## take a whiff on me (Jul 2, 2006)

Right. But there's another word for it, I know it. Theres ABRIDGED, and then there was another one. I can't remember what it was though.

Oh, Ha, y'know what? I just remembered it right now as I was talking to my friend. Nevermind. 

But still, does anyone know Titles the original Jungle Book goes under?
I mean, like, who publishes the original still?


----------



## Hodge (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm sure lots of places do... I'd imagine Norton publishes critical editions of it (or at least anthologized ones). Oxford publishes a lot of the classics, as does Penguin. 

You know, you could always take a quick jaunt over to amazon.com and look there.


----------

